# LGB TRACK ACCESSORIES



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

I figured this was the best place for this. 
Has anyone heard anything about LGB EPL track accessories and components being made or sold yet? Like 17100 contacts, switch machines, etc, etc. I'm talking about the new LGB under Marklin. I haven't seen any track at the dealers, other than what's left over in their inventories. And that's not much.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

LGB is making track, but does not yet have distribution (rights?) in North America. LGB0A has yet to get these rights for this year. 
I can not drink enough beer to keep up with all the conjecture about this issue. 


There are some equivalent parts out there, check with one of the forum sponsors Train-Li.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

I would think you should be able to find them somewhere. Some guy's take there switch machines off and add ground throws.


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

The supply of EPL parts is drying up on dealers shelves. Marklin has announced that they will continue the EPL & MTS production. But by their own admission their future production of LGB products will be limited. Why they bought LGB only to sit on their hands has everyone baffled. Regards, Dennis.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Theres video floating on Youtube that shows part of a LGBoA public statement made at the National Convention, in it the speaker states that while Marklin has resumed track manufacturing, its at a level barely meeting demand in Europe, and that there will be NO imports of any kind to the US for all of 2008. Seams the only way to get any product into the US will be to order it direct in Europe from a dealer and pay to ship it here...kinda a die-hard only option if you ask me...Seams like my premonitions are coming true


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I've been buying up all of the LGB turnout motors and EPL dpdt attachments I can get my hands on and will pay up to $5 for used turnout motors. 

I predict that these will become the new gold standard. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/unsure.gif


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Considering the 3-way switch currently on EvilBay with an only option "buy it now" price of $275, you may be right, at least for a while. Sheesh, I only payed $90 for mine about 2 years ago. Everything the Ebay dealers are selling on there is going for above top dollar, higher even than the on-line stores... talk about rip-offs.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

I would suspect then, that you aren't amassing much of an inventory. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

I also use the machines for automated circuits. Alittle tough with ground throws. But the way things are going, we may be pushing our trains along the track.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

I agree Dennis. I believe the hobby is still strong here. Strong enough to sell here. 

By the way, in all of the talk about what may be under Marklin rule, What was the real reason that Lehmann folded. They had a loyal following throughout the world. I know there was some talk about not getting into the American prototype market soon enough to compete. Could it have been a family thing?


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Bargains can still be found, especially with used LGB track. Used to be $1.00 per foot, now is over $2 per used foot. This is much better than the high E-bay bids. 

Still, there is the Aristocraft and USA brass track and new offering by Piko amongst others


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

You can still find 17100 track contacts, switch motors, and switches both used and new at good prices. You never know where you will find it either. 
LAO


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

I know these items can be found on Ebay, but usually at inflated prices. Once in awhile everyone else seems to miss the one you are watching, and a bargain, or at least a fair price comes your way. However, all of the online suppliers are out, out, out of these items. At least the ones I have searched.


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

I can't find where I read this, so I may have been dreaming, but I recall an ad - or maybe it was a letter - from Dave Watts stating that he had stocked up on a large quantity of LGB track, accessories and parts. The ad/letter/dream further stated that he had negotiated to purchase parts directly from former suppliers to LGB. 

Does anyone else recall seeing this?


----------



## KGierman (Jan 21, 2008)

LGB of America posted news on their website as of 5/1 that they are not going to be the US distributer for Marklin. Also, they (LGB0A) will no longer be able to supply parts, but will continue to repair until the existing parts supply is gone. There is a rumor that Walthers is going to end up as the distributer for the US since they already distribute HO an N for Marklin. 

This is not good news for LGBers in the US. It appears that we are being hung out to dry by Marklin. 

Keith


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

Madman, just don't depend on Ebay and the internet. I don't. I have found some great buys at a couple of the small LHS's within a 20 mile drive of my house. 
LAO


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Kieth, 
That's not good news. What happens to LGB of America then, when their parts supply runs out. Do they simply dissapear?


----------



## KGierman (Jan 21, 2008)

That is the question. They distribute Piko, Bridgewerks, etc. but is that a viable business for long? The rumor I heard is that they are gone.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

If what I'm reading is correct, LGBoA already is, or will soon be, gone, sort of.... 

They are now reorganizing the company as "Silvergate" and will as said above, be distributor for Piko, Bridgewerks, Hillmann Clamps, Massoth, and a few others, they are going to relocate from the Nancy Ridge address to another San Diego locale, at least thats my understanding based on the latest I've read on other fora. 

Sounds like it will take another year to see what kind of company the end result of these changes produce. Being Pikos distributor in the post LGB vacuum may be the single largest thing that saves their bacon, afterall at least Piko is still importing to the US, not kissing off the whole US market like Marklin has for likely may be the next 2 years.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Then the next question would be, how will we, in the U.S., be able to but LGB trains. Non of the present retailers will have any inventory, save what is left in their present stock. Do we shop overseas mailorder houses?


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan, Based on their current catalog you may not want to buy anything. I think how Piko track effects the US market, once it gets here in significant amounts, will be more telling. I think we will simply adapt to the new reality and will use A/C or USA track for curves and straights, but may use Piko in lieu of LGB switches. Some with the deep pockets may just switch to Piko entirely if it proves to be a suitable replacement for LGB. 

My thinking is that Marklin is doing themselves a disservice ignoring this country, by the time they do return to the US market they'll find no one gives a hoot, because we've all learned to move on to other suppliers already.


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

There are rumors on the G Scale Mad Forum that Marklin will be bring out a U.S. catalog later this year. They don't really understand how large the North American market really is. This kind of underestimation is not unusual. When you see some of the private European layouts, they are small compared to ours. Why LGB went broke? They were financially spread too thin. They had introduced a new roadbed system that was overpriced and would not sell. In truth, it doesn't take a whole of stupid mistakes to bring down a big company. Look at the American auto industry. To say it is in serious trouble is an understatement. Dennis


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Dennis, 

That's why history always repeats itself. Everyone thinks he/she knows it all in the present. They fail to humble themselves a bit and look at the 

past.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Vic, 

You are correct in your statement that if given enough time, without their product, we will move on. 

The only other reason I can think of for not being able to buy Marklin/LGB is the money exchange rate at the moment. I'm not sure if that translates 

into higher prices here for overseas products, but I have a sneaking suspicion it does.


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 05/19/2008 9:53 PM
Dan, Based on their current catalog you may not want to buy anything. I think how Piko track effects the US market, once it gets here in significant amounts, will be more telling. I think we will simply adapt to the new reality and will use A/C or USA track for curves and straights, but may use Piko in lieu of LGB switches. Some with the deep pockets may just switch to Piko entirely if it proves to be a suitable replacement for LGB. 
My thinking is that Marklin is doing themselves a disservice ignoring this country, by the time they do return to the US market they'll find no one gives a hoot, because we've all learned to move on to other suppliers already.




i agree 
altho, to some extent, i have always felt second class with lgb american models as opposed to euro models-the features on euro models always seemed to be nicer-lights in the cars, tail lights that were lit, more details on some locos and cars, etc 

i imagine that lgb may have spread itself thin with the explosion of offerings, but i suspect too that as a family business, it was 'spread thin' due to the spending and compensation of the richters-yachts and the high life ive heard-i speculate that they took as much 'equity' and sold what rights they had and were gone- 

marklin has always seemed extremely conservative and expensive-i have always gasped when i have oggled at marklin items-nice indeed but seemingly twice the price of comparable -perhaps they see the most lucrative or stable market as europe for european models-and that the larger narrow guage based offerings for the us, together with the increasing demands for proportion and fixed scale as a losing future-not to mention the current exchange rate 

i think marklin will offer things in the most favorable market to them, especially to maximize return in a short time-lower shipping costs and an established base 
-ie euro models-(hard to imagine but lgb prices were, relatively speaking, low compared to other euro makers-albeit those others are more model and less toy-my point is you want a euro steam-? while say 1000 may seem high-the next manfacturee is twice the price but nicer-price point will make a difference) 

one thing seems certain to me-regardless of my love for lgb items-there's little chance i will pay what i expect marklin to charge-truly rolls royce pricing-i really hope im wrong


----------



## Bob MacGregor (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Group, 
Some years ago LGB sued Aristocraft for supposedly copying their track. Long story short, LGB lost the suit and 30 million dollars that it cost them. It cost Aristocraft more than half that amount to fight back. All that money went to their lawyers, almost 50 million dollars!!!! LGB was left in a sad financial condition and they never recovered. USA Trains kept their track on ice until the suit was settled and then released it. 
It is unfortunate that Marklin ended up with LGB. Marklin has always done things their way with little or no consideration for US retailers nor customers.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

I knew I should have listened when they told me to become a lawyer. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif


----------



## MarkLewis (Jan 2, 2008)

If Märklin ignores the US market for another year or two, they might as well forget it. Modelers are not going to wait for them and will find acceptable substitutes. Getting those customers back will be very difficult for Märklin. 

Mark


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

I received an email from LGB of America today that seemed to dance around the future availability of LGB products being distributed by them. I 

suspect their not sure themselves of their relationship with Marklin in the comming months.


----------



## thekollector (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By DennisB on 05/20/2008 4:13 AM
They had introduced a new roadbed system that was overpriced and would not sell.. Dennis




Dennis, 

The roadbed system was supplied by a third party company that provided all the tooling to produce at no cost to Lehmann. They came to Lehmann, not the other way around. The company produced pads for tracked vehicles and they were trying to keep their employees active during a downturn. Ironically, they went into receivership also. It's possible to read European sources about the signs of "recovery" in Germany. It was a rough period for business and unemployment. 

Jack B.


----------



## Wendell Hanks (Jan 2, 2008)

My guess is Marklin will leave the US market to the "big three" to settle the West. LGB had the image and now either USA/Aristo/Bachmann can battle for it. The postings offering if Marklin waits to enter the US with product, the dedicated LGBers will have moved to either Accucraft or the others makes sense. Then there's Hartland offering the entry priced "Mack" as a choice for those new to the hobby -- but will new customers ever hear of the "Mack"? I doubt it. 

In short, I will not be surprised to find Marklin staying in Europe with a mailorder choice being the method of purchase. 

Wendell


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

Sure would be nice to hear something directly from Märklin...


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

Posted By Bob MacGregor on 05/22/2008 7:56 PM
Hi Group, 
Some years ago LGB sued Aristocraft for supposedly copying their track. Long story short, LGB lost the suit and 30 million dollars that it cost them. It cost Aristocraft more than half that amount to fight back. All that money went to their lawyers, almost 50 million dollars!!!! LGB was left in a sad financial condition and they never recovered. USA Trains kept their track on ice until the suit was settled and then released it. 
It is unfortunate that Marklin ended up with LGB. Marklin has always done things their way with little or no consideration for US retailers nor customers. 




where on earth did you get those numbers? 



for a simple design / pat infringment that seems like theres one if not 2 extra zeros in the reported figures


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm with you Stan. I would like Marklin to _ _ _ _ or get off the pot!


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve, 

Numbers came from the Horses mouth.. 

BulletBob


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

There was not much I liked back in Germany, but the one thing that was really great - the regulated cost structure of lawyers, plus the rules that looser pays his lawyers, the winner's lawyers and all the court fees. He wants to appeal a lower court decision - he has to post a bond for the estimated amount of costs before he can continue. 

The cost structure was written in a law book (Lawyer cost table). They could charge up to 30/10 of the cost in a table which was a function of the amount of the law suit. 

10/10 was for pre trial work in the case, 10/10 for written submission of documents in the case, and 10/10 for the trial itself. (or something similar to that). That was a reform in the 60s to prevent that big business could push small business or individuals out of a lawsuit by bringing it to astronomical sums (30 MIO versus 15 MIO). 

As Jonny Cochrane said - prooven innocent until broke./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/cry.gif 


PS. 
If anyone still needs EPL parts or similar switch drives with already build in micro switch (EPL supplementary switch) contact me.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Well the "Great Shift" has begun, at least locally... 
Went to my LHS - Whistle Stop, and in the empty spot formerly occupied by boxes of LGB track (and had been cleaned out a while ago) was now stocked with boxes of PIKO track /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif ! It was only straights and some curve selections, no switches yet though I was told they are expecting them. 

But there it is, what I was almost sure would happen (but havent dared yet mention) may very well be happening, namely if Silvergate can manage to import and distribute enough PIKO track and fill the void left by Marklins reluctance to participate in the US market, Marklin could very well find that when they do chose to return, they have been displaced in that one catagory that many say was always LGBs strongest asset, track. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blink.gif 

BTW PIKOs boxes are also Red../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

ProSwitch R2 and ProSwitch R3 of the TrainLine45 production as well as 8' ProTrack flextrack and its ProTies are in stock as well. FYI of course the ties don't have any corporate names imprinted in it and are all high-end UV resistant compounds. And nothing is manufactured in China, Hungary .....


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

Axel, 

We do not have "lawyer cost tables" here, it is every dog for him self.. 

BulletBob


----------

